# Einfache Traffic Anzeige

## Schnitzel86

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin bald am verzweifeln  :Wink: 

Ich will nur eine ganz einfache Traffic-Anzeige pro Tag und pro Monat von meinem root-Server.

Das heisst z.B:

1.1.2005: 10 MB

2.12005: 40 MB

1. 2005: 400 MB

Evtl am besten mit einem Balkendiagramm.

Ich habe schon MRTG drauf aber das ist mir einfach zu "überfüllt" wie z.b. Hier: http://aschi.homelinux.net/www/mrtg/172.30.0.1_3.html

da sehe ich nirgens den gesamten Traffic  :Sad: 

Hat mir jemand ein Programm das, das genau so macht, oder die Parameter für MRTG?

Gruss und Danke

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

emerge mal vnstat. Das ist nur wenige Kilobyte groß und du kannst den Traffic bequem in der Konsole (als normaler User, nicht root) abfragen.

Aufgeschlüsselt wird nach Tagen und Stunden.

Eine Nummer größer wäre dann, iptraf in einer screen-Session laufen zu lassen, aber ich denke, vnstat als extrem platz- und ressourcensparende Lösung reicht bei dir.

ChrisM

PS: Benutze nicht den cron.hourly der bei vnstat dabei ist, sondern erstelle dir selbst einen, der alle 5min läuft!

----------

## Mgiese

hi,

ich suche eine traffic anzeige fuer kde, muss iegendlich nur den in und out auf einem interface anzeigen, am liebsten natuerlich im tray ..

----------

## slick

@ Mgiese wie wäre es mit superkaramba (ok, vielleicht etwas oversized). 

@ Schnitzel86 ggf. mal hier oder hier vorbeischauen

----------

## Schnitzel86

also ich habe es jetzt mit vnstat gemacht:

http://rom021.server4free.de/traffic/

es werden einfach shell_exec() gemacht per PHP und dann die Antwort ausgegeben, ich bin gerade am umprogrammieren dass ich die Variablen einzeln aus dem C-Programm an PHP übergeben kann....

Gruss

----------

## Tobiking

Ich hab immer antg ("another traffic grapher") benutzt.

Die offizielle Page ist leider seid einiger zeit down. Der Download funktioniert aber noch und es gibt ne freshmeat projekt seite:

http://freshmeat.net/projects/antg/

Es klingt für mich genau nachdem was du vorhast selber zu schreiben. Auf der Seite kann man dann als Zeitraum einen bestimmten Tag/Monat wählen und man sieht dann Werte + Diagramme für die einzelnen Stunden/Tage.

Das ganze läuft über php + mysql + einem bash script das man per cron am besten jede Stunde (ansonsten sieht man keine statistiken für die Stunden) aufruft und welches dann die Trafficdaten in die DB schreibt.

----------

## mrsteven

gkrellm hat so weit ich weiß auch eine Serverfunktion. Starte auf deinem Server gkrellmd und verbinde dich dann von deinem Client aus via "gkrellm2 -s mein_server". Damit kannst du auch noch andere Werte deines Servers überprüfen. Achte aber drauf, das USE-Flag -X auf dem Server zu setzen, sonst schleift er den X-Server hinterher... :Wink: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *slick wrote:*   

> @ Mgiese wie wäre es mit superkaramba (ok, vielleicht etwas oversized). 
> 
> @ Schnitzel86 ggf. mal hier oder hier vorbeischauen

 

danke, probiere das grade aus, mal sehen obs hilft. cuiiiii

ps : oversized? ist das denn so gross?  1,2MB ist ja nicht die welt...  :Very Happy:  obwohl habe ja auch mal mit der haelfte hauptspeicher angefangen  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> ps : oversized? ist das denn so gross?

 Es passt jedenfalls nicht ins Tray... *Quote:*   

>   1,2MB ist ja nicht die welt...  obwohl habe ja auch mal mit der haelfte hauptspeicher angefangen 

 Interessant. Ich hab' mit 1/20 von 1,2MB Hauptspeicher angefangen.

----------

## Inte

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Interessant. Ich hab' mit 1/20 von 1,2MB Hauptspeicher angefangen.

  *Bill Gates wrote:*   

> 640 kB ought to be enough for anybody.

  Ich versuch es ja immer wieder, aber es reicht einfach nicht.  :Laughing: 

----------

## xororand

Ich benutze dafür ipac-ng, das auf meinem System per iptables alle Verbindungen in eine Postgresql-Datenbank loggt. Den Postgresql-Support gibts allerdings erst ab net-analyzer/ipac-ng-1.31-r1, das atm als unstable im Portage ist. Ich hab beim patchen nicht so sehr auf die anderen Datenbanken geachtet, also ist wohl eher 1.31 zu empfehlen, sollte jemand nicht pgsql wollen.

Das Paket beinhaltet auch ein kleines Tool, um Trafficsummen zu berechnen.

Hier ist die Ausgabe von ipacsum --human-kilo --fixed-quantity M --timeframe "this month".

----------

## Mgiese

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Mgiese wrote:*   ps : oversized? ist das denn so gross? Es passt jedenfalls nicht ins Tray... *Quote:*     1,2MB ist ja nicht die welt...  obwohl habe ja auch mal mit der haelfte hauptspeicher angefangen  Interessant. Ich hab' mit 1/20 von 1,2MB Hauptspeicher angefangen.

 

das zeigt allein dein bart  :Very Happy:  hrhrhr , sry nix zur sache ich weiss  :Very Happy:  aber den kommentar konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen...

cui

----------

## Mgiese

hi there , ich suche immernoch eine traffic anzeige fuer KDE, es soll mir die moeglichkeit geben mich ein und auszuwählen... und die menge an transferierten daten anzeigen... ich habe inzwischen mal Kadsl probiert, aber das ist soweit ich das verstanden habe nur fuer AVM dsl controller... und die software will deshalb andauernt nach /capi20 verbinden ? kann mir denn da keiner nen tipp geben ? superkaramba hat eindeutig nicht das gemacht was ich wollte zumal es auf beiden meiner systeme nicht stabil lief... THX a LOT

----------

## Jinidog

Ich habe mich nach längerem Suchen für gkrellm2 entschieden.

Sieht vielleicht nicht super aus, ist aber einfach der funktionalste Systemüberwacher.

Und den Traffic für die Netzwerkinterfaces zeigt er auch an.

Den benutze ich seit einem Jahr und kein anderer kam an den heran, auch wenn ich so manches probiert habe.

Die Karamba-Themes sind einfach unpraktisch, erzeugen keine Statistik und belasten ganz schön die CPU. gkrellm2 erzeugt fast keine RAM-Auslastung und ist der einzige Systemüberwacher den ich kenne, der bei der Anzeige des benutzten RAM-Speichers nicht das ganze gecachte Zeug mit einrechnet.

----------

## Mgiese

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich nach längerem Suchen für gkrellm2 entschieden.
> 
> Sieht vielleicht nicht super aus, ist aber einfach der funktionalste Systemüberwacher.
> 
> Und den Traffic für die Netzwerkinterfaces zeigt er auch an.
> ...

 

danke superschnelle antwort aber emerge -s , bringt nix und kuroo kennt das prog auch nicht, heisst das im portage anders, oder gibts das da nochnicht ? mfg

----------

## Lenz

app-admin/gkrellm

----------

## Mgiese

danke lenz, nun hab ichs, aber zufrieden bin ich noch nicht, das macht immernochnicht ganz was ich möchte... ich kann mich nicht einwählen und nicht up/download sehen....

hatte dir eine private nachricht geschrieben und dich gefragt, was du für ein prog verwendest.. ich sah auf deinem desktopscreenshot 2 symbole die wie soetwas ausgesehen haben ...   einmal das erste symbol rechts neben dem newsticker.. sieht aus wie kadsl, womit ich probleme hatte weil es auf /capi20 zugreift.. und dann hast du noch ein bisschen weiter rechts diese 2 computer, das sieht doch aus wie ein symbol für netzwerk stats.. THX a LOT

ps: ich kann zwar die stats jedes interfaces anzeigen ppp0/eth0/eth1 aber der wert der dort in KB angezeigt wird, hat nicht mit meinen reellen tranferraten zu tun... eher die quersumme aus up/download, damit kann ich nichts anfangen... brauche "genaue" up und downloadraten + ein und anwahl ... mfg

----------

## ian!

knetload

----------

## Mgiese

 *ian! wrote:*   

> knetload

 

habs probiert, zeigt in/output an, aber : immernoch keine einwahl/abwahl  :Sad:  danke trotzdem cuiiiiiiiii

----------

## l3u

<werbetrommelrühr>

Ich hab auch verzweifelt nach einem Trafficlogger gesucht, der das macht, was ich will -- und keinen gefunden. Also hab ich selber einen programmiert ... kannst dir ja mal anschauen:

http://www.nasauber.de/downloads/

</werbetrommelrühr>

Hat zwar keine KDE-Oberfläche, aber man kann ja den DB-Dump parsen ;-)

----------

## Mgiese

das Knetload ist schon ganz gut , es zeigt reelle in/outputs an und kann auch die komplette datenmenge loggen..was mich halt daran stoert ist das ich mich nicht ein - abwählen kann... kann deine software das ? also kann ich mit "normalen" userrechten (nicht root) rp-pppoe steuern ? mfg

PS : nettes bild, wieso haste dich net draugestellt... ? gg

pps : da ist wieder der noob in mir ... was beudetet das ? ZITAT : .... aber man kann ja den DB-Dump parsen  :Wink: , loggt dein prog in eine DB ? was fuer ein typ ? und parsen ? was heisst das ?? mfg

----------

## l3u

Damit der Logger funktioniert, muß man ein paar Einträge in ein paar Scripts machen (steht alles in readme). Danach wird jede Verbindung, die du herstellst, geloggt. Mit Startzeit, Endzeit, Upload und Download. Das Programm berechnet dann auch die Dauer und den Traffic. Bei einem normalen Aufruf bekommst du eine Tabelle davon und die Zusammenfassung, optional auch in Bytes statt MB. Mit --dumpdb spuckt das Programm den "nackten" Datenbankinhalt aus. Den kann man ja dann z.B. per php-Script oder sowas interpretieren (also "parsen"), und ne schmucke Graphik draus machen oder so.

Das Programm kannst du in dem Moment als normaler User nutzen, wo du rp-pppoe als normaler User benutzen kannst. Das Loggen geht dann automatisch (wenn du die entsprechenden Einträge in den Scripts gemacht hast). Ich hab z.B. adsl-start und adsl-stop per sudo für meinen User freigegeben.

Derzeit kann man sich aber die Datenbank nicht als User anschauen, weil die Dateien mit den Rechten root:root rw------- erstellt werden. Da kann man ja aber nachdem die Dateien erstellt wurden Leserechte für alle vergeben, oder eine entsprechende Zeile in den Quellcode schreiben. Die Datenbank ist eine BerkeleyDB -- das braucht dich ja aber eigentlich nicht weiter interessieren :-)

Um als user rp-pppoe benutzen zu können, hab ich folgenden Eintrag in der /etc/sudoers gemacht (per visudo!):

```
[username] ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/adsl-start, /usr/sbin/adsl-stop, /usr/sbin/adsl-status
```

----------

## Mgiese

also visudo finde ich im portage baum nicht, kenne mich leider bisher mit sudo auch nicht aus, habe wenn ich sudo ausfuehre folgenden fehler, vielleicht weisst du ja rat :  >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 46 <<<

sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 46

userx@MySpace ~ $ sendmail: Cannot open mail:25

----------

## Mgiese

lag an meiner mangelhaften konfiguration, aber ich komme damit einfach nicht weiter...

immer wenn ich versuche rechte zu vergeben in der sudoers kommt danach mit sudo ein fehler...

ein einfaches :

%users   localhost=/sbin/adsl-start

fuehrt zu : 

>>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 55 <<<

sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 55

userX@MySpace /usr/sbin $ sendmail: Cannot open mail:25.. bin ratlos ... wie muss es denn heissen ? mfg

EDIT : mittlerweile geht "rppppoek" durch ein funktionierendes "sudo" und ich kann endlich als "user" dsl verbindungen per click ab und aufbauen, das traffic volumen( den speed) betrachte ich ueber "Knetload" , THX an ALLE !!!

----------

## l3u

visudo ist auch nicht im portage, sondern bei sudo dabei. Soll eben ganau das verhindern, daß du nen Syntax-Fehler in deiner sudoers-Datei hast (--> Sicherheitslücke!). Der Befehl macht einfach mit deinem Standard-Editor (EDITOR="..." in /etc/rc.conf oder so?) /etc/sudoers auf. Und wenn du den Editor zumachst, dann wird erstmal nachgeschaut, ob du nen Syntax-Fehler hast.

----------

## Mgiese

danke dir, habe inzwischen sudo am laufen, hatte jemand in der icq cl der mir seine cfg wegen des syntax gepostet hat. und mittlerweile habe ich auch endlich die gewünschten anzeigen im tray ... einmal knetload und dazu noch rppppoek zum verbinden bzw auswaehlen... schade nur das rppppoe nichtmehr im portage ist, so muss ich mal sehen wie ich diese feature auf meinem 2.pc hinbekomme...

THX a lot

----------

